# Official Mentors Bio list



## Overread

Mentoring:
This is a member run system allowing members to act as mentors to other members (students). It is set up to allow for a greater interaction between members of this site with an aim to improving the quality of peoples (students) shooting and photographic work. This system is open to any for being students and is in no way limited to those who intend to become professional paid photographers - amateurs and hobbyists are fully welcome and encouraged to take part in this program.

Rules:
1) This system is totally voluntary and as such I ask both students and mentors to remember that fact. Mentors are taking their free time to help students and as such there may be times that your mentor cannot be around to advise - in these cases I urge both mentors and students to keep good contact between each other.

2) It is up to mentors and students to sort out how and what each will be offering and contributing to each other. We cannot set in stone what will and won't be offered due to the nature of this set-up; so good communication is key

3) If a student wishes to be mentored please read the mentor info below and send the prospective mentor a pm. Thus pm should contain all the info you can, background to yourself and your works, your kit, skills and examples of your work. After that it is up to the mentor to decide if you will be their student.

4) Once a mentor has as many students as they feel that they are comfortable supporting please drop me a pm and I will remove your details from the list below. This should stop you being pmed by more prospective students.

5) All mentors should send me a pm once they accept a new student with the name of that student. This is to keep track of students and mentors


Requests:

1) As this is a forum and a community first and foremost I would like it if mentors and students could keep as much contact forum side as possible; rather than going into pms. If you have photos you want commenting on post them up - questions ask them out. This way we can keep the flow of advice and information in the forum going = helping out others as well.

2) Its a given, but students and mentors should keep good contact between each other. Informing each other of upcoming limitations and possible problems - such as holidays or work overload.

3) Please both students and mentors show respect to each other in your dealings. Getting harsh crits of your work and be disheartening, but please remember this program is set in place to help you develop into a better photographer

Problems

If any student or mentor has a problem with their mentor/student I ask that they do the following

a) Send me a pm detailing the problem in full. After that I will review and see what can be done to try and solve the problem

b) If after review I consider it serious enough I will contact the mods to help resolve the issue

Further, if anyone has a problem with another person being a prospective mentor to other photographers then I ask them to do the following

a) Not to contact the prospective mentor in question

b) To send me a pm outlining the reasons why the person should not be allowed to be a mentor (with examples)
Any pms sent to me with comments like "I don't like this person" "I don't like their work" or any other such comments I will simply ignore. I won't let this turn into an elitist or bashing match

After that its a review of the person in question.
I would also urge people looking to this to take into account what the mentor states that they are offering to a student. A long complaint about a persons inability to take a shot is not cutting any ice when they are only offering post processing advice.


Prospective mentors
If you wish to be a mentor please send me a pm with the following information:
A basic history of the hows and whys you are a photographer - a little background to yourself
Your kit list - specifically traditional or digital kit that you are familiar with using
Links to samples of your work - websites, photobuckets etc...
What you are able to offer to a student - what you can teach.
What you are not able to offer - eg you might not know anything about using traditional cameras
Any requirements you have of a student
The number of students you are able to support (you can change this to suit your needs and situation at any time)

There is also a good screen sharing program which allows both mentor and student to view the same photo whilst editing in photoshop = something useful for showing others how to edit
Mentoring: Adobe ConnectNow

If you have any questions please either contact myself or the mentor who you are interested in approaching.


----------



## Overread

480sparky
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/89707.html

*Why*: The desire to learn how to create good images should not be hindered by lack of instruction. All too often, a newbie gets frustrated, being overwhelmed by all the ins and outs of today&#8217;s digital imaging world. Towards this end, I am offering my limited knowledge to someone who wants to get more out of photography, move past the &#8216;snapshot&#8217; stage and take control of their imaging.


*My background*: I first picked up a camera in the 60&#8217;s&#8230;.. long before digital imaging was available to the commoner. I was self-taught, as the internet was still years in the future. Right out of high school, I opened my own studio. I photographed weddings, seniors, families, babies, the whole nine yards. Even had my own color darkroom. After eight years, I got burned out and quit the craft. I sold all my medium format, darkroom and studio gear, keeping the 35mm stuff for personal use. But even that gear fell into disuse, boxed up and stored away. I reinvented myself as an electrician. For about 6 years, I never even touched a camera. I ended up selling my 35mm gear on ebay.

 Then, in 2004, I purchased a low-end Sony point & shoot, solely to document job sites, working conditions and progress. I found a new life in taking the photos I wanted, the way I wanted them to look. I eventually upgraded to a better P&S, but I quickly outgrew it, finding it did not give me the ability to create what I wanted. Next up was a Nikon D60 (which I still have), then a D7000 in the spring of 2011. I then jumped onto the FX bandwagon in December of 2012 with a D600.

 Without the burden of having to produce creativity on demand and per schedule, I began to immerse myself in the joy of the craft. The old knowledge resurfaced, the basics were still in the Gray Matter Hard Drive between my ears, and I used those old habits towards learning what I could about the digital world. I stumbled onto a niche market, selling my work on a website, which for the past 3 years has funded my Nikon Acquisition Syndrome.


*What I&#8217;m in to*: Landscapes, panoramics and macros. If it doesn&#8217;t move, that&#8217;s the way I like it. I much prefer to take my time, methodically making sure each step required to generate the image I see is done correctly. From &#8216;seeing the scene&#8217;, to creating the final Jpeg a week later in post, I feel &#8216;art&#8217; photography is far more than just looking into a metal & plastic box and pushing a button.


*What I can&#8217;t help with*: Despite my early years shooting as a full-time pro, very little of the lighting, posing, etc. will be of much use these days. Since the world has changed tremendously since the 70&#8217;s and 80&#8217;s, none of my business skills from those days will be of much use, either. I also do not have PhotoShop, along with its appendages Aperture, Lightrooom, etc. Outside of Nikon gear, my equipment knowledge will be limited.


*What I can help with*: The basics. The various functions of the camera, exposure triangle, histograms, shooting raw, high-dynamic range imaging, post-processing&#8230;.. the technical side of things.


*Students I&#8217;m looking for*: Noobs, really. Someone who wants to learn the basics as listed above. Must have a digital camera, preferably a DSLR. Make is not relevant as the basics apply to the craft, not a specific manufacturer. If you have a point & shoot / compact camera, it must have Manual mode in order to have complete control of shutter, aperture, ISO, white balance, etc.

 Also, student should be able to take constructive criticism. I&#8217;m not going to coddle you. If something is wrong, I&#8217;ll say so. Please understand it&#8217;s not personal.


*Students I&#8217;m not looking for*: Anyone who thinks it will be a cakewalk to learn the basics. True, there are some people who can pick them up easily. But for the rest of us, it just takes time to get our heads wrapped around even the simplest of concepts. There are no short-cuts. Nodding your head and saying &#8220;Uh-huh&#8221; ain&#8217;t gonna cut it. If this is you, please move on.


*My philosophy*: Use what tools that are available to you to create the image you want. &#8220;Purists&#8221; may say you must &#8216;get it right in the camera&#8217;, but hey, the camera is but one tool. If you can do it in post, I&#8217;m all for it. The craft has exploded with wonderful tools in the past decade, and I say use &#8216;em! HDR and Focus Stacking are but two prime examples.

 I&#8217;m cheap, too. I use free software (not pirated&#8230;.. perfectly legal freeware!) like GIMP and Luminance. My thinking is, if it&#8217;s a choice of spending a dollar on gear or spending a dollar on software&#8230;. gear wins hands down. Why? With better gear, you can generate a better image today. You don&#8217;t need top-of-the-line software today&#8230;.. that can come later. Your files will still be there. I&#8217;m still scrounging my archives, finding images from years ago and applying new-found editing techniques to them. Spend the money on software instead, and I feel you&#8217;re crippling yourself where it counts the most&#8230;. in the field.


*Number of students*: It this time, I can&#8217;t put a hard number down. Maybe one, maybe two. Depends on the time I must spend with them.


*My toys*: Nikon D600, gripped D7000 and a D60. Nikkor 10.5 fisheye, 10-24, 18-105, 24-85, 50 D, 105 Micro D, 70-300, Tokina 500mm, Sigma 600mm, SB-600 speedlight, bellows, auto extension tubes, Manfrotto tripods & monopod, Gossen Starlite light meter, a pair of 300ws strobes, umbrellas, soft box, light stands, background stands, reflectors&#8230;.. and enough accessories to simultaneously sink a small ship and send me to the poor house. If I really want to impress the girls, I&#8217;ll stick a camera onto my Celestron 2000mm.


*My website*: Imagination Images of Iowa www.imaginationimagesofiowa.com


*Please be aware*: I am a full-time, self-employed electrician. There will be times I will simply not be available. I try to limit myself to working Monday-Friday, 7 to 4. Although I try to work to live, not live to work, the world does not bow to my self-induced schedule&#8230;. emergencies will arise and I will need to go take care of those problems. I also have a personal life. My profile may say I&#8217;m online, but that means my computer is here, not necessarily me as well.

 Please also be aware&#8230;. I am not claiming to be the master at the top of the mountain. I do not &#8216;know it all&#8217;. In fact, you may teach me something!


----------



## Overread

SCraig (Scott Craig)
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/108561.html

*My background*
I started playing with cameras in 1965 at the age of 14. I had a job in a camera store after school and on weekends and the owner was my unofficial mentor who spent a great deal of time helping me progress. I had open access to anything in the store to use so I played with TLR's, SLR's, Leicas, even some medium-format stuff. At the time I sShot mostly black and white because it was something I could process and print myself.

 The store was also one of the two professional studios in the area, and the owner shot a LOT of weddings. I was his second on a number of them, shot a few school dances and other events, and so forth.

 It was also about this time that I decided that while I loved photography it was not something I wanted to pursue as a career. Over the years I've shot a few weddings for people I have known, and that cemented my decision. I have just never had any interest whatsoever in a career in photography so I leave that to those who do.

 For a number of years I ran my own darkroom, starting out, naturally, with black and white. Once technology got to the point that color film and prints could be processed in a small home darkroom I switched to color and never looked back.

 I bought my first digital camera in about 2001, and once again never looked back. I still have my 35mm gear but it hasn't been used in years.


*Kit list*
I use Nikon gear. I know absolutely nothing whatsoever about Canon or other brands. I presently have a D7000, a D90, and a D60 with several lenses. A complete list of my gear is on my web site at My Photo Gear &mdash; Scott Craig &#8211; Tennessee In Photographs

*Samples of my work*
I have two web sites. One is an older one I started in 1996 and the other is a new one started in late 2011. I'm moving most of my photography pages to the new one. The old site is at Welcome To Scott Craig's Web Site and the new one is at Scott Craig &#8211; Tennessee In Photographs

*What I am able to offer to a student*
The basics; exposure, composition, and so forth. I shoot mostly animals, birds, motorsports, and anything that moves. I love animals and taking portraits of them is one of my favorite pastimes.

*What I am not able to offer* 
Studio work (lighting, posing, etc.), portraiture, HDR. I shoot a few people photographs at special events, but have never considered myself a "People Photographer".

*Requirements for students*
First and foremost is a willingness to learn. I won't waste my time trying to help someone who isn't willing to put forth an effort to learn.

 Next is an open mind. I WILL tell a student what I don't like about a photograph in an effort to help them. If they are going to take exception to my comments or get annoyed that I don't praise their work then they need to find someone else. If someone already has a very high opinion of their abilities I'm probably not suitable as their first choice.

 I also expect a student to follow their own path. One of the difficulties of assisting someone this type of endeavor is keeping personal likes and dislikes out of the equation. I know what I like in a photograph. I expect the student to do the same thing and to tell me when I am putting my views ahead of theirs so that my focus does not necessarily become theirs. I want them to develop their own views and methods and not just mirror my own.

 I expect a student to become better than me. I am not an expert but I have used cameras for a very long time and in that time I've learned a few things. I'm willing to pass along what I've learned and in return I expect a student to surpass anything that I've ever been able to produce.

*Number of students* 
One at a time to start with, please. I work a full-time job and a part-time life that I try to enjoy when I can.


----------



## Overread

gsgary
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/35329.html

*Mentor for Real Ale drinking*

*Requirements for students*: ale (real); mug/beer glass/ale tankard 

*Number of students *: as many as we can fit in the pub!


----------



## Overread

*jowensphoto*
jowensphoto

*The Scoop:*
I was about four when I got my first camera (http://www.thisoldtoy.com/new-images/images-ok/3000-4000s/fp3815-minimazz-b.jpg &#8211; note the dual viewfinders!). I've since upgraded, but that's where it all started. I'm mostly self-taught, but did learn a few things while working in retail photography. I enjoy taking photographs of people, especially couples, but I won't pass up a chance to go on a hike and get inspired by nature.

*The Gear:*
I am most familiar with Canon, currently using a T2i. I am familiar enough with Nikon and Sony, having used them in previous work environments. I prefer prime lenses, but I do own an older zoom that I like to break out occasionally. My reflector kit is the most important piece of gear I have, in terms of lighting. I also have two external flashes as well as an umbrella kit.

*Check me out:*
Flickr: Jessica Owens Photo's Photostream
Blog coming soon

*What I can help with:*
Basics: exposure, composition
I hate the term & "natural light" so we'll go with "effective use of ambient light"
Posing of babies & kids, couples and families  I like the whole lifestyle  fad that's popular now, but prefer to mix in some traditional posing.
Photoshop; I was originally a GIMPer, but I was lucky enough to be gifted CS 5.5 so that's what I'm using now. I can teach you the basics of clean edits and even a little graphic design.
Alternative techniques: This is what I really love about photography: experimenting!

*What I can&#8217;t help with:*
Studio lighting
Film/Darkroom

*What I need from you:*
Digital camera, preferably DSLR
Reflector kit
External flash is good, but not required
A sense of humour and appreciation for sarcasm

I can take on one, maybe two, mentees.


----------



## tirediron

tirediron
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/5212.html

About me: I've been behind a camera for the better part of 30 years. I love photography, and to me, there is NOTHING better than the feeling of getting 'the' shot! My focus is always 'get it right in the camera'. I really do not like spending hours at the computer "editing" so I learn to do everything I can to avoid it.

The Gear:
I'm a Nikonian; I use FF and DX bodies as well as wide range of speedlights and accessories.

Check me out:
Facespace: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Johns-Photography/165680470130069
Website: John's Photography | Home of John's Photography

What I can help with:
All of the basics including composition, lighting, exposure, etc.
Posing
Business aspects of photography
I specialize in portraiture and headshots.
Film stuff and wet darkroom work
Studio lighting (I use Speedotron gear).

What I'm not much use at:
Photoshop. Sad, I know, but I've only ever learned to do what I have to, so if you want to learn advanced photoshop, ehh.. keep looking!

What you need to bring:
Camera
A desire to learn
The ability to take critique and learn from it!

~John


----------



## Overread

*chuasam *
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/116446.html

*My Background:*
I work part-time in a Camera store but I am also a professional photographer. I live in "Hollywood North" with a thriving film industry and I specalise in talent headshots. I love duffelcoats, watches, fountain pens and all sorts of vintage esoteric stuff.
My main camera is a D810 and my backup camera is a D700. I also have a D300 which I sometimes pull into service and my film camera is the F100.
I am pretty decent with studio lighting and I do a fair bit of my own post production work.


*Kit list*
F100, D300, D700, D810
24-70/2.8, 70-200/2.8
50/1.4
85/1.8
105/2.8


*Samples of my work*
Sam Chua Photography

*What I am able to offer to a student*
I am able to teach lighting and portraiture. I love photos that come alive and aren't static and boring.
My favourite photographer is Ellen von Unwerth.

My pet peeves are overly sharp and lit photos of badly posed people, and over smoothened skin with no pores.

*What I am not able to offer *
I am not able to offer stuff about old film cameras, street photography, sports photography, common sense business stuff and kludging together home-made solutions.

*Requirements for students*
Keen mind, good eye and a sense of curiosity and creativity.
You must also realise that the best photographs are rarely sharp and thoughtfully composed. 

*Number of students*
2


----------



## Overread

*pixmedic*
pixmedic Photography Forum
*
My background*
10 years of a husband and wife wedding and portrait team.
(retired from photography now)
initially interned with a portrait and wedding photographer who owned a local studio, and partially self taught as new gear and situations crop up.
I am more of a technical shooter. I prefer formal portraiture, or staged shots. The traditional style pictures you might find hanging on the walls of your grandparents house. I like my images clean, in focus, properly exposed, and consistent. I don't do much in the way of alternative processing.



*Kit list*
Fuji X-E2
18-55 f/2.8-4 OIS lens.
60mm f2.4
Fuji X-A1
35mm f2
Fuji X-T100
18-138mm

half a dozen speedlights and radio triggers.
43" brollys, 40" softbox umbrellas, 36" shoot through umbrellas, light stands.
black and white backdrops as well as a green screen.
Photoshop and Lightroom CC


*Samples of my work*
pixmedic Flickr - Photo Sharing 

*What I am able to offer to a student*
the basics up to intermediate photography theory. formal portraiture and wedding photography.
Off camera flash, backdrop use, green screen usage. Basic editing with Photoshop and lightroom.
(mostly lightroom. 95% of our editing is in lightroom)
wedding and event photography etiquette. formal and informal posing. Basic contract setup.
The benefit of my wife's knowledge and experience.
Sewing machine portraiture.
Basic and Advanced cardiac life support skills and ventilator theory.

for anyone in the Central Florida area, we would be more than happy to personally demonstrate anything photography related you might need help with, from formal portraits to outdoor natural light.


*What I am not able to offer*
anything film related.
anything video related
landscape or wildlife photography help.

*what i am looking for in a student*
Digital camera. some sort of editing software.
willingness to learn and the ability to take critique and apply it.
desire to learn formal portraiture and flash photography.
_*
what I am not looking for in a student*_
someone already set in their "style" of shooting and editing.
someone who takes a long time between communications.
someone not interested in portraiture and/or flash photography.

*Number of students*
A few, depending on how active they are.


----------



## Overread

*Destin Danser*
Destin

*About me: *
I'm a 24 year old guy from the Buffalo, New York area. I've been into photography since I first got my hands on my parents' Nikon D40 when I was 14. Since that time I've been continuously involved in photography in some way since that time. My largest focus has been on sports/action photography, but recently I'm also branching out into portraiture and even some landscapes. 

*The Gear:*
I'm a Nikon shooter, and have very little experience with other brands. At the time of writing this, I'm shooting with a D500, D7100, and D7000. My most used lenses are the 50 1.8G, Tamron 70-200 2.8 VC, and Sigma 17-50 2.8 OS. I've got a myriad of Yongnuo wireless flashes as well as different lighting modifiers and such. My gear list is ever changing//growing, so this is subject to change.

*Check me out at:*
Website: Destin Danser
500px: Destin Danser

*What I can help with*
All of the basics including composition, lighting, exposure, etc.
Capturing action/motion in low light
Off camera flash (strobist style with speedlights)
I specialize in sports/action, and love environmental portraits


*What I'm not much use at:*
Photoshop. I don't do much advanced editing, and generally stay in lightroom 99% of the time for my basic retouching. 
Film/Darkroom stuff


*What you need:*
Camera (Preferably one with manual controls)
A desire to learn
Patience (photography isn't mastered overnight)
Thick skin and the ability to handle constructive criticism


----------

